# 2007 FJ Cruiser Install Diary



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm just getting under way with the install in my FJ. I have a ridiculous amount of work to do but I will be documenting everything electrical related here. All I really have done are my accessory fuse block, head unit, v1 hardwire and hdd hardwire. I also put in a remote mute button for the V1.

Here what's going in. Not shown is Raammat, install goodies, and most importantly the SI Mag D2. The RSD12ds will not be going in.









Bling!










Questions / Comments / Criticism are always appreciated. On with the show!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I had a blue sea fuse block ready to go in and I live right near another FJ owner and he offered to help me make a bracket like he did for his. I used a relay to make the entire block switched power.

These fuse blocks are built like tanks. By far the best option for adding on accessories that I have come across.

I used super glue to attach the relay to the fuse box









This is the bracket that Dubkapke (fjcruiserforums) made up for me. Special thanks to him for donating both the time and materials. It wouldn't have turned out the same without it.









Ran the wire to the battery but I should have a fuse on it. 









Installed and wired, some cleaning up to do.









Final install, works like a charm!









------------------------------------------------------------------------

My headunit is a Kenwood KDC-X590. All I want it USB control, volume control, and sub level control so this thing works perfect. It has the best USB control you can find yet since it can sort by artist, album, genre, folder and playlist and also reads the name of any of those off to you as you browse. These features are all gone from the newer version of this and other Kenwood headunits. I just hope it doesn't ever die on me.  










Here is the HDD that the head unit controls


















--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the V1 hardwire install. No pics of the remote mute button but I will get one uploaded.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

thats gonna be a fun install. i would love to see more pix as it goes along


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

I love those vehicles. I would love to have one.


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

i used to work for toyota and if you have any questions about that great remake i can try to answer them or get someone who can. i was a test driver for the new ones from the factory to check that they were road ready. not like off roading just freeway and streets. that compass and tilt is great


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

that fuseblock is awesome. Just awesome. is there a max current capability of the fusebox? whats the largest fuse manufactured in that size? 30 amp?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> that fuseblock is awesome. Just awesome. is there a max current capability of the fusebox? whats the largest fuse manufactured in that size? 30 amp?


-Tin-plated copper busses and fuse clips give *30A per circuit*
-Accepts ATO and ATC fast acting blade type fuses and plug-in style circuit breakers
-*Max [email protected] DC*


http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...e&storeNum=null&subdeptNum=null&classNum=null

Pretty damn hefty if you ask me. I didn't use wire to support that kind of current but the block is certainly capable.

A guy on a different forum used a relay to make it switched as I did but he took it apart and made half of it hot and half of it switched.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

thats great. this is even better than the one off PE.


----------



## Trac (Sep 9, 2007)

Ouststanding Blue!!!

Check your PM ACDrive INFO!!!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see this as it progresses along. I dig the FJ Cruiser and you have some very very nice equipment going in it.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll post part 2 of my install which is the sub-floor. I have to forewarn. I'm always a little ashamed to post my installs on this site because the work that many of the members do here makes my capabilities look like I belong on the short bus. With that being said, I think that it's nice for people to also see every day installs for those that may be reluctant to tap into their ride because they know they don't have the skills to match some of what they see on this site. So here it is folks, the common man's install!  

My goals for the entire install are:

-Stealth
-Able to withstand off-roading, dogs, kids, camping, winter ect for the next 100,000 miles if I so choose.
-Taking up minimal storage space
- Able to house 3 amps, processor, power/ground distribution and fans


I decided the only way to meet these goals, considering the size of my amps in particular, was to build a sub floor. It's not finished yet. It needs the roll on bed-liner applied and a few more final details. Right now it's just primer.

Here is what the stock FJ looks like in the back. This is not mine, it's a stock photo because I forgot to snap a pic before I anxiously ripped it apart.











Stripped









You can see the three pedestals in the back. I need to have the sub-floor extend over these because otherwise there is a large gap between the seat and the sub-floor. 









1/2" Birch ply for the top









Lucky for me Toyota made them 3/4" tall and I have a lot of 3/4" MDF laying around









Looks pretty level to me









The sub-floor uses 4 factory mounting holes. You can see bolts in the back for two of them. You can also see my mock up of the sides.









My ventilation will come from this gap at the back where it can draw air from under the rear seats.


















I had to use two pieces of wood because I was using this 1/4" hardboard I had on hand but it wasn't big enough. I'm using the 3/4" underneath for support which sits directly on the bottom of the FJ so there is plenty of support.










I used 3" wide 3/4" thick Poplar slats for the sides. Here is the first side being glued 'n screwed and clamped and sitting upside down.









Since the front corner of the plastic in the FJ is curved, I couldn't make square corners on the floor and still have the box cover all the floor area so I made the corners like you see below. My craftsmanship here (or lack-there-of) really comes through. Anyways, a picture is worth 1000 words right?





































I used a file and a razor-knife to hand make the pices and put them in place with copious amounts of wood glue. All in all, although I don't think they turned out perfect by any stretch, I _am_ happy with how it turned out. It obviously need sanding at this point.




























Next I cut the birch ply for the top




























Equipment mock up time! The depth of the floor leaves about 1/2" of space above everything, some things more. The two big amps will not be pushed super hard and both have internal fans. I have the option to put 4 small dc fans by the ventilation area. 









Here is the bracing completed. I could have just used a large flat sheet but I didn't for a couple reasons. The first reason was weight. The bracing it has now is more than adequate as is so anything more would just be adding bulk.
The other reason is I want to run the power wires on the top side and the signal wires on the bottom side to keep them somewhat separated and keep everything neater.









The two back corners that look like they have no support is where it sits on the three pedestals. You will see my one error in this pic too. Remember the three pedestals? I put a board over where the middle one goes. :blush: Luckily I caught it before the glue was completely dry.









Next I clamped it together and sanded everything




































At this point I primed it









Time for a test fit. The color of the grizzly grip bed liner I have is darker than the primer and will look more "finished". I still don't think what I got is dark enough to match though and I'm contemplating painting it. Pics will follow. What you see here is just a mock up. The mounting bolts will go through the stock tie downs you see, through the lid, through the floor, and into the factory mounts. You can see a little of the metal floor because I need to get the box sitting down further. The whole back will be matted and ensolited as well so what you can see will be black foam.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but what is the hdd that the kenwood headunit is controlling?
external hard drive?


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks good dude.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

FREQBOX said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the hdd that the kenwood headunit is controlling?
> external hard drive?


Yes, it's an external USB hard drive. 250 GB (holding 20 gb of music) :blush:


----------



## kickerfx4 (Sep 10, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> -Tin-plated copper busses and fuse clips give *30A per circuit*
> -Accepts ATO and ATC fast acting blade type fuses and plug-in style circuit breakers
> -*Max [email protected] DC*
> 
> ...


i really lke that idea, very nice so far


----------



## kickerfx4 (Sep 10, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> -Tin-plated copper busses and fuse clips give *30A per circuit*
> -Accepts ATO and ATC fast acting blade type fuses and plug-in style circuit breakers
> -*Max [email protected] DC*
> 
> ...




nice, i like that idea


----------



## kickerfx4 (Sep 10, 2007)

looking good, nice pictures btw


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Install's looking good so far. I work for a Toyota dealership too and cringe whenever I see one of them... but they're good for off-roading 

Just... not the best looking cars ever made. They sure beat the Solara though!


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

DonovanM said:


> Install's looking good so far. I work for a Toyota dealership too and cringe whenever I see one of them... but they're good for off-roading
> 
> Just... not the best looking cars ever made. They sure beat the Solara though!


I didn't used to like its styling but it's growing on me.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

02bluesuperroo said:


> I didn't used to like its styling but it's growing on me.


Same thing happened with me and the new Tundras. I love them now but used to hate them when they first started arriving... I only wish I could find a reason to want to buy one 

But... no matter how many times I go back to the FJ... still don't like it. The eyes are too close together, and the corner lights stick out. It's not boxy enough or curvy enough, vulgar or beautiful, all-business or all-pleasure, just rides down the middle in some drab gray-area that I know a majority of the Japanese imports for.

Still, I know it's a good car and will hold it's own off-road, not to mention all the goodies it has inside, the likes of which I'd love to see on more cars these days  And I'd take it over any Jeep any day of the week.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Yes, it's an external USB hard drive. 250 GB (holding 20 gb of music) :blush:


Can you give me details on how that works? 
Can you use all 250gigs?
Are you using mp3 or wav ?
I would want to use wav files for my set up.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

FREQBOX said:


> Can you give me details on how that works?
> Can you use all 250gigs?
> Are you using mp3 or wav ?
> I would want to use wav files for my set up.


The limit is not space, it's files. I think you can have like 99 files in 999 folders or something with the Kenwood. The line I have doesn't play wav. The newer line (X-591, X-791, X-891 ect) does play .wav. Some other manuf. might also support .wav


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice amp rack bro. My buddy just bought one of these and I was curious what you did with the sub setup. We were thinking of doing something basic, probably a 12" with a pdx 4.150 running the sub and a set of components.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

fej said:


> Nice amp rack bro. My buddy just bought one of these and I was curious what you did with the sub setup. We were thinking of doing something basic, probably a 12" with a pdx 4.150 running the sub and a set of components.


The sub will eventually be glassed in on the passenger side. That is going to be the last thing I do because in the mean time I can just throw it in a box and be on my way. More pics coming this weekend including (hopefully) a finished amp rack / sub-floor.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

*Finally finished with the sub-floor*

Well I finally was able to finish my sub-floor in the FJ and all in all I am happy with how it has turned out. I think it will sever its purpose very well and looks very well integrated. Here are the pics. There are some large gaps because my batteries were dead for a couple days.


Here is the mounting setup. That is 6mm x 1.00 threaded rod that threads into the factors tie down mounting holes. The whole sub-floor assembly slides onto the top of them. You can also see my mat and ensolite.




























On the passenger side near the hatch there is a 115v AC electrical outlet. I wanted to preserve this so this is what I did. This plugs into the stock outlet and the dual outlet plate gets mounted into the lid of the subfloor. I didn't take a pic of that yet.



























I deadened both sides of the FJ as well as the rear door. I didn't go all out on these areas. I used the mat and foam strategically because I have a limited supply. (2 rolls, 7 yards, 3 cans). No ensolite pics, I must have forgot. 
































































In the mean time, I put on the roll-on bed-liner I got. (Grizzly Grip). Too bad the color is not what I wanted.  


















Nothing a little spray paint won't fix









It wasn't tightened all the way down at this point so you can see a little bit of the seam but the flash is also accentuating it. The thing is solid as a rock and I put 2 front to back braces on the inside that I'm sure will show up in later pics. This thing should easily support a couple hundred pounds at least.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you tried the Duplicolor spray on bed liner, it turns out looking pretty good every time I use it. Not that yours does not look good. The duplicolor has A finer grain pattern to it.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

KAP said:


> Have you tried the Duplicolor spray on bed liner, it turns out looking pretty good every time I use it. Not that yours does not look good. The duplicolor has A finer grain pattern to it.


The stuff I got is far superior to a spray on kind. It is much much thicker and is more durable. This stuff is on par with line-x and rhino liner IMO.

They sell two kinds, fine and course. I got the course kind.
http://www.grizzlygrip.com/


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Looking very good. Very good integration allowing you to keep the usability of your SUV. I have to show these pics to my wife so she will understand what is happening with her false floor.

Ready to see the sub integration. Looks great keep up the good work.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Genxx said:


> Looking very good. Very good integration allowing you to keep the usability of your SUV. I have to show these pics to my wife so she will understand what is happening with her false floor.
> 
> Ready to see the sub integration. Looks great keep up the good work.


Thanks for validating my efforts. My whole purpose was trying to integrate it and make it not stand out while not losing any of the features of having an SUV.

I won't be getting to the sub for at least a month now. 

You will be seeing my amps installed and my 3-way front stage first!


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

You are so gonna love your Mag.....Should do quite well off that PG


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm really digging that false floor! Nice work on it and the Grizzly Grip + spray paint turned out looking great. Have you decided if you're going to bother with any fans for the amp rack? Something like this would suit your needs quite well I would think.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stinger-12-Volt...ryZ50552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And where exactly are you planning on fiberglassing that Mag? Also, what are your plans for mounting the 3 way front stage? Keep up the great work.

Zach


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

finebar4 said:


> You are so gonna love your Mag.....Should do quite well off that PG


I am so excited to hear it, I'm giddy.  



Boostedrex said:


> I'm really digging that false floor! Nice work on it and the Grizzly Grip + spray paint turned out looking great. Have you decided if you're going to bother with any fans for the amp rack? Something like this would suit your needs quite well I would think.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stinger-12-Volt...ryZ50552QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And where exactly are you planning on fiberglassing that Mag? Also, what are your plans for mounting the 3 way front stage? Keep up the great work.
> ...


Thanks, I'm pretty happy with the effect the spray paint had as well. It seemed to knock down some of the sharp bumps that were left in the bedliner.

Thanks for the link to the fans. I think I am going to try it without and see what happens. We're getting into colder weather here in Wisconsin so I might be able to get by but that fan you posted is by far the best option I have come across and I will definitely be picking 2 up if I need fans.

I plan to glass the mag in similar to this:









The 3-way front has me the most worried about how it is going to sound. I plan to put the SLS 8s in the doors in the factory location. There is about a 10 inch grill on the door and tons of mounting depth so that will work nice. The tweets I'm going to fire across in the a-pillar. There isn't much on my dash for them to reflect off of and it's an easy install. That should work out decent as well. My biggest worry is the mids. The mids will (at least to start) be in the dash in the stock location which is up by the a-pillar and windshield corner. They will be about 75 degrees off axis, firing straight up at the roof mostly (near vertical windshield). I'm not sure if this is going to sound very good. 

You can see the locations on page 2 of this small .pdf:
http://brockandbecca.com/files/fj/Radio/audiosysystem.pdf


----------



## hoamic11 (May 7, 2007)

nice work, your installs looking good, cant' wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ClintMJ23 (May 3, 2007)

I hope your KDC-X590 lasts a long time! We sell all the Excelon HUs and we've replaced at least 25 of X590s with the newer model due to a bad display. The unit still functions, but the entire display goes out. Its seemed like our last shipments back in Jan and Feb contained most of the defective X590s. We still sell the hell out of kenwood though!  

Just a heads up!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I like how that JL looked glassed onto the side panel. D you have a rough guess on how much air space that enclosure will give you? I think that it will look really sharp once it's done though. 

And I know what mounting position you're talking about for your mids. The stock dash speakers in my xB are the exact same way. You could probably make a metal bracket to go around the mids that drop them into the hole a bit and allow you to angle them. Do you know what I mean?

Zach


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

hoamic11 said:


> nice work, your installs looking good, cant' wait to see the finished product.


Me neither, thanks for checking.  



ClintMJ23 said:


> I hope your KDC-X590 lasts a long time! We sell all the Excelon HUs and we've replaced at least 25 of X590s with the newer model due to a bad display. The unit still functions, but the entire display goes out. Its seemed like our last shipments back in Jan and Feb contained most of the defective X590s. We still sell the hell out of kenwood though!
> 
> Just a heads up!


Thanks for the heads up. I have a lot of history with this unit. I already had a KDC-X590 which the face died on. I replaced it with an X591 like you said you have been and I was dismayed to find that Phatnoise was no longer associated with Kenwood. Because of that the voice indexing was gone, and the software that Kenwood _tried_ to write and replace the Phatnoise setup with was the most garbage POS ever which meant there was no sorting by Artist, Album, Genre or Playlist. Because of this I sold the X591 and picked up the X590 again (for the same as I paid for the X591) since the only other thing with voice indexing on the market is Phatnoise's new product that they obviously ditched Kenwood to make. It has identical features to the X590 but it is like $350 dollars and the add on drive space is expensive as hell. To try and make the X590 last I use nothing but the remote or steering wheel controls whenever possible. We'll see what happens.



Boostedrex said:


> I like how that JL looked glassed onto the side panel. D you have a rough guess on how much air space that enclosure will give you? I think that it will look really sharp once it's done though.
> 
> And I know what mounting position you're talking about for your mids. The stock dash speakers in my xB are the exact same way. You could probably make a metal bracket to go around the mids that drop them into the hole a bit and allow you to angle them. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> Zach


I think I should be able to get 1 cu. ft. of airspace out of it if I'm careful. There is a storage pocket in that area which I think I am going to glass into to try to maximize air space.

I've been thinking about trying to angle the mid by both dropping it down and angeling it out/up. I plan to do that as much as possible but I don't know how possible it's going to be. I will not be against hacking up this area since I will probably never take the speakers out, even if I sell it, unless its to change them. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

How do the ceiling speakers effect the sound stage?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I know how much you guys love photos so even though I didn't do too much today I'm posting it anyways. I'm going out of town this weekend with a lot of driving so I decided that since I was on the "running wire" stage of the instal I would throw in the sub amp and hook up my sub. I don't care what you SQ purists say, I never would have gotten my front stage in tonight and I've been itching to hear this sub. I didn't take any under hood shots yet as only the power side is done so I'm not ready to show it. 

Anyways, here are a few pics. Everything is just temporary including the sub box but I needed some bumps for the road trip!  

The streetwires fuse block that has power and ground in one was discontinued on me right when I ordered it. The guy from KCAutosound (a member here and the owner of the place I had bought the Streetwires block) went out of his way to talk to distributors and find a similar block that took mini-wafer fuses, 0/1 gauge wire and had power and ground. He finally found me this Tsunami unit for a great price. They had another one that showed amperage and voltage for each individual circuit but it wasn't released yet when I was ordering. After using it today, I would already highly reccomend this over the Knu Konfused setup I had before, which sucked.









0/1 welding wire from Welder's Supply is sweet. It was like 2.25 /ft. and is very flexible with a high strand count.









Bling distro cover? Check 
Ghetto wiring? Check
Audiobahn?
























Sorry, not Audiobahn.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> How do the ceiling speakers effect the sound stage?


If I could find them I would tell you. They're not really speakers, they call them exciters.  I'm not really sure what that means but I can't really tell where they are or ever hear them. They will be run off the headunit along with the rear speakers. The headunit's amp will be turned off when passengers aren't in the vehicle so they won't be playing.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The only concern I could come up with about dropping and angling (sp) the mids in the dash location is if you were to drop them low enough that the bottom portion of the dispersion pattern was getting blocked by the dash. Have you taken any measurements or done any test fitting to see if that will be an issue?

And is that the Mag in the temp box?

Zach


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> The only concern I could come up with about dropping and angling (sp) the mids in the dash location is if you were to drop them low enough that the bottom portion of the dispersion pattern was getting blocked by the dash. Have you taken any measurements or done any test fitting to see if that will be an issue?
> 
> And is that the Mag in the temp box?
> 
> Zach


I have this concern as well but I have not done any test fitting or measuring what-so-ever to see what it will be like. 

Yes, that is the Mag.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I did my doors over the weekend. They turned out GREAT. I never thought you could have this much midbass from a door. Just goes to show you how much install can effect things. Here are the pics, some of them turned out crappy, not sure why.

Nothing looks worse than a naked door









Except maybe this speaker









Huge depth in these doors, plus the window is notched so it doesn't cover the hole even when all the way down.









I used a piece of 3/4" HDPE I bought on ebay for $25 for my speaker baffles. I couldn't have been happier with the material









It sure makes a mess though...









Completed baffle









Dos baffelibros









Good thing this stuff didn't itch









Let the fun begin....


















I sealed up all the holes very well and used about 3/4" roll on the two doors total































































Other side done









The wiring in the fj is weird but cool. The boot doesn't go into the door. Instead it wrap around the front of the door and is sealed off by a rubber boot. This made running wires very quick, clean and simple



























Deflex pads









I use non-hardening modeling clay to seal up the baffle to the door 









Ensolite. I use it over the speaker ring to act as a gasket. It works very well.









Peerless SLS 8



























Door panels









Had to trim off this 6x9 oval









All gone









Matted the panels well. I also covered with another lay of Ensolite but I didn't get a pic.









Back to normal, with significant more thump


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't think those doors could have turned out any better. They look great!


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

DonovanM said:


> I don't think those doors could have turned out any better. They look great!


Thanks, I said the same thing to my wife after hearing them. They really do sound unreal. They seem to play well below 40hz with authority.

I also forgot to mention something.

*Many thanks to my lovely wife (who is not at all into car audio) for spending 6 hours of her weekend helping apply deadener to my doors. Thanks again hon!*


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome install, looks great!

x2 to having awesome wives. since mine has smaller arms, she had to do a few areas inside my Civic door for me.

lol, as much as she hates me always screwing around with the hobby, she has no problem jumping in to help.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Love the doors! Amazing work.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome job on those doors. I wish the impreza body was that easy to work with.


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Thanks, I said the same thing to my wife after hearing them. They really do sound unreal. They seem to play well below 40hz with authority.
> 
> I also forgot to mention something.
> 
> *Many thanks to my lovely wife (who is not at all into car audio) for spending 6 hours of her weekend helping apply deadener to my doors. Thanks again hon!*



My wife did the same with my old Focus. Unfortunately, we sold the car and there was a ton more weight added.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Sweet!!! This is coming along really nicely.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for checking out the pics and leaving comments guys. What good is posting pics if no one looks at them?  


By the way... 

Peerless SLS8 + 100w RMS @ 8 =


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Impressive work on the doors man.I like how you put the ensolite over the door and baffle.Makes it look really tidy.Good luck with the rest of your install.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

This whole thing starting to slowly come together is really making me wish PG would get me my sub amp back.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Great work on the doors! How much mat did you say you used total for the 2 doors? And I bet you're loving the output of those SLS 8's.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Great work on the doors! How much mat did you say you used total for the 2 doors? And I bet you're loving the output of those SLS 8's.


Dude, the SLS are obnoxious.  

I used about 3/4 roll. I did the outer skin, the outside of the inner skin, the inside of the inner skin and the outside of the door panel. I also used ensolite on the door and the door panel.

All inside/outside are referenced from the interior of the car.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice! How much mounting depth do those doors have?


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

What a crappy install 

And I still hate you and your huge doors and easy to run grommets.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

CMR22 said:


> Very nice! How much mounting depth do those doors have?


I'd say I have about 5" of mounting depth with a 3/4" spacer. Not sure exactly.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> I'd say I have about 5" of mounting depth with a 3/4" spacer. Not sure exactly.


DAYUMM!!!!5 freaking inches!!!


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

ndm said:


> DAYUMM!!!!5 freaking inches!!!


LOL, yeah. I big change from my Subaru which had like 2.6".


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW, 5" of depth? You could run 10" midbasses if you wanted with that kind of room.

So if you used 3/4 of a roll then I'm guessing that equates to about 50ft2 of mat on the doors. How much ensolite would you guess you used? I'm about to overkill deaden my doors and I'm just making sure I have enough material. I don't want to get part of the way through and then run out of stuff. I have a full roll of Raammat and 6 yards of ensolite.

Have you made any progress on the mids/tweets yet? I don't remember hearing where you were planning on mounting the dome mids as of yet.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> WOW, 5" of depth? You could run 10" midbasses if you wanted with that kind of room.
> 
> So if you used 3/4 of a roll then I'm guessing that equates to about 50ft2 of mat on the doors. How much ensolite would you guess you used? I'm about to overkill deaden my doors and I'm just making sure I have enough material. I don't want to get part of the way through and then run out of stuff. I have a full roll of Raammat and 6 yards of ensolite.
> 
> Have you made any progress on the mids/tweets yet? I don't remember hearing where you were planning on mounting the dome mids as of yet.


I used about 4 yards of ensolite as well.

I don't have dome mids, I have TG9s. The install is very lackluster, finished it last night. I will take some pics and get them up but they're not impressive. I wanted to use stock locations for now.

The tweets will be going in this weekend.


CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY SUB AMP BACK!!!!!


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice work on those doors!


----------



## Xpobre_kramerX (May 27, 2009)

This is seriously the best install on an FJ I've ever seen. Gotta love how easy they are to take apart!


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Xpobre_kramerX said:


> This is seriously the best install on an FJ I've ever seen. Gotta love how easy they are to take apart!


Thanks!

They are amazingly easy to take apart and work on and the doors are MASSIVE!


----------



## rkb993 (Apr 10, 2009)

Both the doors and the hatch look great. Nice work.


----------



## Xpobre_kramerX (May 27, 2009)

IM STUCK!!! im putting 3 10" W3's in the back would you recommend putting 8s in the doors also?


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Xpobre_kramerX said:


> IM STUCK!!! im putting 3 10" W3's in the back would you recommend putting 8s in the doors also?


I have 7" Seas in mine right now and the midbass is crazy. I actually had to cross them over at 100Hz and EQ a little to tone it down. I'm just running one 10w3v2 so I can't imagine needing 8's in there if you are going to run 3 10's in the back. If you build the baffles and deaden the doors properly you can get 6.5's to thump. Check out my build pages and look at what I did with them. I drilled out all the holes in the grills and used a foam surround to clean up the soundwaves. This made a big difference.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/60565-xlynoz-fj-cruiser-install-revised.html


----------



## AcShockwave (Oct 2, 2009)

hello all! check us out!


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

AcShockwave said:


> hello all! check us out!


Check out D's nutz


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

AcShockwave said:


> hello all! check us out!


Blue LED Laser Style Light built-in to Tweeter Bases that reflect off woofer cone mirror dust cap -->$650 :laugh:

OP: Pics seem to be broken?


----------



## AcShockwave (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah they actually protects the tweeter from frying, we actually took 350 watts rms to the 5 1/2 and it played for 10 min before the the voice coil melted in to the cone but the tweeter stayed playing and never blew, the light protected it from blowing up,, its just the same concepts that really high end component crossovers light up at high volume, we took that idea and applied it to the ACS line, I think its awesome!


----------

